# Unexpected funny this morning



## Sabca (Jun 13, 2015)

Our new juvies, are still getting used to everything but are more comfortable each day. My male kitty, Desi, was on the computer desk while I was online and I heard a funny noise. My husband had set down a glass of ice water and Desi was drinking out of it!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Too funny! I can never leave my coffee unattended because my dog has a caffeine habit.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

LoL, they amaze me the things cats do that you just don't expect


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You are lucky that glass of water didn't fall over and ruin your computer!!!


----------



## Sabca (Jun 13, 2015)

Came close to it the other night. DH left his glass there again and, oops, Desi knocked it over while we were out for a while. DH had previously cautioned me to make sure I didn't leave my water glass on the desk. Fortunately, it missed his keyboard and only got the paper in the printer wet.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Sabca!
At my home, cups with spill proof lids, are a requirement!
Sharon


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Straymommy's Law of the House Cat: _"If it has liquid inside, one of the cats will spill it."_

SM's Corollary: _"If it has liquid inside and is made of a breakable material, it will be spilled in half the time."_


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Kitsips are a good sign! On a hot day,If got a glass of something, Robin will lick the condensation on the glass! It does sound like your kittos are settling in...


----------

